# Idea for feeding frogs while on vacation.



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Today while doing my usual frog room business, feeding, checking on tads, culturing new BB's and FF's I had an idea. Perhaps you need to be gone for say, a week, and no one is there to feed your frogs. 
What if you were to leave 10-20 beans that are filled with pupae and young adults. Could one stack the beans from different cultures in such a way that one or two beans worth of BB's would exit the bean every other day? Thoughts and discussion on the matter are welcome.

D


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't see why not. When I go on week-long vacations, I just get either a film canister or a 16 oz deli cup with fly media and put flies in a week and a half before my vacation. I make holes in the lids and then put the cup into the viv. My experience that for a week in a viv of 2 frogs, 16 oz deli cup is way overkill. A film canister is probably better for a week.


----------



## dan d (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea !


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I make mini cultures of flies in 50ml falcon tubes. Just make them 10 days before you leave, then put them in tanks before you go, with screen over the top so frogs don't get in. Makes a nice single flush of flies.


----------



## AJP (Oct 31, 2013)

goof901 said:


> I don't see why not. When I go on week-long vacations, I just get either a film canister or a 16 oz deli cup with fly media and put flies in a week and a half before my vacation. I make holes in the lids and then put the cup into the viv. My experience that for a week in a viv of 2 frogs, 16 oz deli cup is way overkill. A film canister is probably better for a week.


Do you stand the container up and the flies will just come out through wholes in the lid? I'm going away for a week and have 6 terribillis so I figure a producing culture should be good..


----------

